# Need Advice on How to Increase Chances of Health Waiver be Approved



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I'm a mother of 2 kids (ages 6 & 4) and happily married to my husband who had kidney transplant for 10 years now. He's in good health eversince and been working full time in a private company here in the Philippines.

As parents, we want to give better future to our kids and one option is to migrate in a 1st world country. While we understand my husband's medical condition will be the biggest challenge (given are professions are both listed in the SOL/CSOL), we want to plan carefully the best approach on this big dream!

I was advised to apply first for Visas with provision for Health Waiver:
1. Temporary Working Visa 457 (work for 2 years)
2. and eventually apply for Subclass 186 or 187 via Temporary Residence Transition Stream

Supposed i have been granted with Visa 457, and i want to increase my chances of getting a Health Waiver and PR visa approved...
> Should the whole family stay with me in Australia from Day 1?
> Particular to my husband, would it help if he also gets to work with me too? 

Apologies for the long message, i just want to know people's thoughts on my case. As you know, the cost of medication is so dear if my husband has to leave his company of 15 years and we have to shoulder for everything when we get there. But still..we are hopeful that things will turn in our favor.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi . you have asked some wide ranging questions. If you apply for PR you and your family will be assessed against Public Interesting Criteria (PIC) 4005. All Australian Citizens and Permanent Residents have access to subsidized medical treatments and drugs. If you husbands ongoing treatments are like to cost the Australian Tax Payer more that A$20,000 over a five year period then the application would be refused.

If you apply for a temporary work visa (457) you and your family are assessed against PIC 4006A. If your employer will take responsibility for any medical costs involved with the condition then you may get a waiver.

If you work in Australia for at least 2 years and are then sponsored by your employer, then you and your family will be assessed against PIC 4007. This has to do with your value to Australia.

You are asking some very complex questions regarding whether you and your family will meet the health criteria. Without reviewing your whole case we are not able to give you a definitive answer. I suggest that you seek the advice of a MARA agent who would be able to examine your case thoroughly and advise accordingly.

Regards


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jfh2014 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a mother of 2 kids (ages 6 & 4) and happily married to my husband who had kidney transplant for 10 years now. He's in good health eversince and been working full time in a private company here in the Philippines.
> 
> As parents, we want to give better future to our kids and one option is to migrate in a 1st world country. While we understand my husband's medical condition will be the biggest challenge (given are professions are both listed in the SOL/CSOL), we want to plan carefully the best approach on this big dream!
> ...


Hi
A medical waiver is not easy to get.
There are a number of migration agents who specialize in these medical exemption cases and if you read through some of the post you will see people have mentioned their experiences with various agents.
To avoid wasting time and money it may be worthwhile first to have your qualifications assessed for migration to Australia, what type of work do you do?
457 visas are sponsored by the employer and tend to be in the trades such as welding, cooks, butchers etc.
Independent Skilled visas require assessment of your academic records and work skills along with the relevant IELTS passes.


----------



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you Jeremy! My apologies for the confusion, i had actually consulted the health policy team through email and they suggested that i can try to apply for a Visa with provision for health waiver and that is the the Visa 457 and 186/187 via Temporary Transition Stream only.

I just want to know, supposed we've already been granted a Visa 457 and required to work there in Australia..which set-up will likely increase my chance to get a health waiver (assuming all other factors such as medication cost, current health condition, etc are considered and found to be acceptable):
1. i work alone and leave my family back first in my country
2. all the family members including my husband to stay in Aus and work 

I hope someone with the same experience can share their insights.


----------



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> A medical waiver is not easy to get.
> There are a number of migration agents who specialize in these medical exemption cases and if you read through some of the post you will see people have mentioned their experiences with various agents.
> To avoid wasting time and money it may be worthwhile first to have your qualifications assessed for migration to Australia, what type of work do you do?
> ...


Thanks Aussiesteve! 
I'm a pharmacist and a procurement manager for 10 years. While my husband works as a chemist for 15 years and also a licensed secondary school teacher.

Is it difficult to get employer sponsor or is there any site or job bank that i can apply?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Jeremy - They actually changed that several years ago. It's now $35,000 over a five-year period. 

jfh2015 - Waivers are somewhat easier for temporary visas than for permanent ones. Still, IMO you'd be best off consulting a migration agent who specializes in medical issues. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are both MARA-registered agents who specialize in health issues (I worked with George myself to get my visa as I have health conditions) and either could help you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jfh2014 said:


> Thanks Aussiesteve!
> I'm a pharmacist and a procurement manager for 10 years. While my husband works as a chemist for 15 years and also a licensed secondary school teacher.
> 
> Is it difficult to get employer sponsor or is there any site or job bank that i can apply?


Hi Jfh
As professionals you will need to get your skills assessed. Go to this site and it will give you a guide and an indication which authority you need to contact. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/asri/asri-index.aspx
Unfortunately very few qualifications from the Philippines are directly equivalent to Australian qualifications but there are bridging courses available.
Also they may require an IELTS exam to test your English capabilities, If your lucky if you went to the right University in the Philippines it won't be needed 
Once you have you assessment you can then apply for sponsored visa.
Each state has different requirements but the more remote one like WA SA QLD and NT are your best bet.
You can do to skills assessment yourself without the cost of a migration agent.
However you will need an agent for the visa side of things.
Good luck.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You will probably find it is difficult to find an employer sponsor, as many employers prefer to hire citizens/PR holders who are legally able to start work within a few weeks. But it's not impossible. The best approach would be to look at the major job sites such as Seek, as well as any industry associations that may list openings in your fields.

I expect you may find the harder issue is the health waiver. My employer has sponsored quite a few 457 applicants over the past several years, but I think we'd hesitate at agreeing to take responsibility for potentially high medical costs. It's something you may need to include in any discussions on a potential remuneration package.


----------



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Jeremy - They actually changed that several years ago. It's now $35,000 over a five-year period.
> 
> jfh2015 - Waivers are somewhat easier for temporary visas than for permanent ones. Still, IMO you'd be best off consulting a migration agent who specializes in medical issues. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are both MARA-registered agents who specialize in health issues (I worked with George myself to get my visa as I have health conditions) and either could help you.


Thank you College Girl. I will try to get in touch with the above mentioned migration agents then.
All the best! =)


----------



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> You will probably find it is difficult to find an employer sponsor, as many employers prefer to hire citizens/PR holders who are legally able to start work within a few weeks. But it's not impossible. The best approach would be to look at the major job sites such as Seek, as well as any industry associations that may list openings in your fields.
> 
> I expect you may find the harder issue is the health waiver. My employer has sponsored quite a few 457 applicants over the past several years, but I think we'd hesitate at agreeing to take responsibility for potentially high medical costs. It's something you may need to include in any discussions on a potential remuneration package.


Noted Maggie. Thank you for sharing your experience. To pursue this or not, is one thing we really have to discern as a family since it entails a lot of sacrifice and risk as well. But then, we are not losing hope... God is at our side. =)


----------



## jfh2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Aussiesteve! Thank you very much for your sound advice and all significant information with it. It's much appreciated! All the best! =)


----------

